# eis



## brighton rock

que significa eis?

"eis aqui este sambinha,
 feito numa nota só"


outra coisa... como faço pra saber quais temas já se falaram neste foro? (para não repetir) brigado e se alguem quiser corregir erros...


----------



## Alandria

brighton rock said:


> que significa eis?
> 
> "eis um sambinha
> feito numa nota só"
> 
> 
> outra coisa... como faço pra saber quais temas já se falaram neste foro? (para não repetir) brigado e se alguem quiser corregir erros...


 
Eis = este é/ aqui está


----------



## brighton rock

muito brigadoooooooooooooooo 


em quanto à letra da canção é assim mesmo 



*Eis aqui este sambinha, Feito numa nota só*
*Outras notas vão entrar, Mas a base é uma só**Esta outra é consequência, Do que acabo de dizer**Como eu sou a consequência, Inevitá-       vel de você*


----------



## Hotu Matua

Eis aqui = He aquí


----------



## Macunaíma

*Eis* o Homem! 
_*Ecce* Hommo!_


----------



## Alandria

brighton rock said:


> muito brigadoooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> em quanto à letra da canção é assim mesmo
> 
> 
> 
> *Eis aqui este sambinha, Feito numa nota só*
> *Outras notas vão entrar, Mas a base é uma só**Esta outra é consequência, Do que acabo de dizer**Como eu sou a consequência, Inevitá- vel de você*


 
Mas há ambigüidade exagerada aí. Lembre-se disso.


----------



## Outsider

brighton rock said:


> outra coisa... como faço pra saber quais temas já se falaram neste foro? (para não repetir) brigado e se alguem quiser corregir erros...


Use a função _search_, que está no canto superior direito do ecrã, numa barra azul escura. Comece por procurar threads com as palavras-chave no título, no _advanced search_.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

brighton rock said:


> que significa eis?
> 
> "eis aqui este sambinha,
> feito numa nota só"
> 
> 
> outra coisa... como faço pra saber quais temas já se falaram neste foro? (para não repetir) brigado e se alguem quiser corregir erros...


 

Simple Brighton rok, eis= he ahí.

Me recuerdo de una canción y todo:

Eis o melhor e pior de mim... bla bla... (Marisa M)


----------



## ikaika22

Alandria said:


> Eis = este é/ aqui está



Mais fiquei com uma duvida

Vocês diziam que *EIS = he AQUÍ  /  AQUÍ está*

Depoios li isto em wordreference:

*he*

Iadv  1 eis.,
 2 *he aquí/allí* eis aqui/ali,
*heme/hete/etc aquí/allí *eis-me/eis-te/etc aqui/ali

_Eis_ que fiquei confundido !  (hehe )


Quero dizer:
Se *EIS* já tem implícito o termo *AQUI*  ... (Eis = He Aquí) ... para que repeti-lo ? 
*he aquí/allí* =   eis _aqui/ali_,                  seria ... *EIS AQUI AQUI *

Inclusive, no primeiro post deste assunto (tema), dizia isto, a letra duma musica:

"*eis* *aqui* este sambinha, feito numa nota só"  
(*He aqui* *AQUI *esta sambita, hecha en una sola nota)

Não é redundante isso? 
Se a ideia é repetir a palavra na musica, ta bem. 
Mais acho que nesse exemplo que di acima, (*he aquí/allí* =   eis _aqui/ali_,) ... Não sei ...

Ou eu tô errado e não entendi bem?


----------



## Outsider

Não é necessário acrescentar o "aqui". 

Mas, segundo entendi, em espanhol é habitual dizer as duas palavras juntas, _he aquí_, talvez para evitar confusões com os outros sentidos de _he_. Em português não há razão para confusões.


----------



## ulala_eu

Alguem me poderia dizer se "eis" é usado normalmente no português de Portugal? Por exemplo, para enviar uma tradução por email para uma pessoa que já conheço posso dizer "Eis a tradução: XXX" ou é melhor "Esta é a tradução: XXX"? Muito obrigada.


----------



## Carfer

ulala_eu said:


> Alguem me poderia dizer se "eis" é usado normalmente no português de Portugal? Por exemplo, para enviar uma tradução por email para uma pessoa que já conheço posso dizer "Eis a tradução: XXX" ou é melhor "Esta é a tradução: XXX"? Muito obrigada.



Pode perfeitamente dizer _'Eis a tradução' _ou _'Aqui tem a tradução'. _O uso não é incomum na língua escrita, mas é infrequente na língua oral.


----------



## ulala_eu

Obrigada, Carfer. Como dizia, é para enviar entre colegas de escritório. Continua a ser válido o "Eis"?


----------



## Carfer

ulala_eu said:


> Obrigada, Carfer. Como dizia, é para enviar entre colegas de escritório. Continua a ser válido o "Eis"?


Sim, absolutamente.


----------



## ulala_eu

Obrigada, mas uma vez.


----------

